# Slovak: komunikovať



## mateo19

Hello all,

Sometimes I am weary of Slovak verbs who resemble English ones because I feel that they may less common than the word of Slavic roots.  Is this sentence well said?:

_Budem rád robiť kurz slovenčiny, lebo konečne budem vedieť komunikovať správne po slovensky!_
(I will be glad to take the Slovak class because finally I will be able to/know how to communicate correctly in Slovak!)

If I have the right verb, I know that some langauges make the verb "to communicate" reflexive.  Should I include the "sa"?
What are your suggestions?  Thank you very much!


----------



## winpoj

In my view, "komunikovať po slovensky" is fine.


----------



## Jana337

No, you shouldn't. Or you could use a "more Slovak" word - dohovoriť sa. 

I don't like the beginning very much. I'd say: Som rád, že budem robiť...
Or something similar.


----------



## winpoj

Just would like to point out that "dohovoriť sa" is more like "make yourself understood". So I don't think it's the best option - because of "správne": you either make yourself understood or not.


----------



## Jana337

Oh yes, I forgot to mention that "správne" should be removed if you use "dohovorit' sa".


----------



## werrr

A native would say "budem vedieť (poriadne/správne) po slovensky".

I agree with Jana that the beginning sounds artificial, but I can imagine it in some context. I would prefer "chodiť na kurz" over "robiť kurz".

Stylistically, the sentence calls for a final clause since "lebo" is used for a clause of cause. You should either use a purposive conjuction (aby) or adjust the subordinate clause to a proper cause (e.g. lebo chcem vedieť, lebo sa chcem naučiť).


----------



## Lazar777

maybe try "hovorit"


----------



## mateo19

Ďakujem veľmi pekne, Jana, Winpoj a Werrr!
Váš pomoc vždy je veľmi dobrý.


----------

